# San Juan on the Left Side?



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

Interesting question. I would think you would still need a permit. 



mountainjah said:


> The assertion is if a juan ranger was to confront our group, on the left side, they would be tresspassing on Indian land and they have no jurisdiction in Native America.


The rangers could say the same thing about you if you even bump the right shore with your boat.

But what do I know. Go for it and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Tis better to beg forgiveness than ask permission.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

What is the point of not getting a permit? Are you trying to make a statement? 
Best to call the rangers and ask them or tell them what you intend to do. Otherwise aren't you just poaching by hiding under another's flag?


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Remember that BLM is part of the Department of the Interior, which does have some jurisdiction on native lands (BIA). Plus, I believe that the Nation and the BLM have some agreements in place that manage that section, so I would not assume too much!

Also, most of the water you are floating on isn't owned by the Navajo Nation in that section.


----------



## Bluefunk (Jul 15, 2011)

I did the San Juan in May and the BLM ranger I saw was also Navajo so I think he might have joint jurisdiction. This time of the year you shouldn’t have to much trouble getting a walk-in permit. Why poach if you don't have to. I would call the BLM and ask, no need to make the boating community look bad. Also when I talked to the ranger he said if you get banned from the river for not following rules, no permit ect. That they share your info with other federal permitted rivers so you also won't be able to get permits for the Grand, Rouge, Salmon, ect. Not worth it for me. Get a permit and be legit. A awesome river you will have fun, not much for rapids though.

Peace Bluefunk


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

this is not for now-just a hypothetical question kicked around at the bar...and yes, these native guys want to push the issue. Thanks for all your interesting reactions/feedback.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

They can't ban you on multiple rivers if you are cited for an infraction on any river that I'm aware of.




Bluefunk said:


> I did the San Juan in May and the BLM ranger I saw was also Navajo so I think he might have joint jurisdiction. This time of the year you shouldn’t have to much trouble getting a walk-in permit. Why poach if you don't have to. I would call the BLM and ask, no need to make the boating community look bad. Also when I talked to the ranger he said if you get banned from the river for not following rules, no permit ect. That they share your info with other federal permitted rivers so you also won't be able to get permits for the Grand, Rouge, Salmon, ect. Not worth it for me. Get a permit and be legit. A awesome river you will have fun, not much for rapids though.
> 
> Peace Bluefunk


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

*San Juan Left Side*

I would be careful about that. You are good launching and taking out on river left, but I have had a ranger stop on river left and ask if I had a permit for Navajo land and I was leading a training trip with all native people. It was weird. But the problem you may run into is if they see you on the water and don't see your name or vessel on their list. That could be trouble because they manage the people going down the river, not just the land. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

wildh2onriver said:


> They can't ban you on multiple rivers if you are cited for an infraction on any river that I'm aware of.


Yes, clarity here would be good too


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

How could you do that stretch and NOT check out River House Ruin? It's one of the best things on the trip. Good Luck with your friends.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

wildh2onriver said:


> They can't ban you on multiple rivers if you are cited for an infraction on any river that I'm aware of.


They are proud of the fact that they have agreements with GC and WW that if you get a citation you are banned from those rivers for a year.


----------

